# Greece's Financial Health took US stocks lower



## gnutradesatya (29 January 2010)

In the US too stocks fell after fall in US sales and concerns over Greece's financial health. Liam Dalton, president of Axiom Capital Management in New York, said: "There’s really, on a total sum basis, very little growth out there. The companies that are projecting growth and don’t deliver are going to get punished, and investors are going to pay a premium for companies that actually are growing.”

Jonathan Corpina, senior managing partner of Meridian Equity Partners in New York, said: "They did exactly what was supposed to happen with the type of earnings report that they had. Investors are looking headline to headline to headline. It was China and bank reform last week. It was Obama's speech this week, and now today, it's Greece."


----------



## insanedragons (26 April 2010)

*Greeces Financial Health took US stocks lower*

For those of you who are opposed to the health care reform law that just passed, please share exactly which provision you oppose, why, and what alternative would you propose. No generalities, just facts, please.


----------

